# Backpacking the Cohutta Wilderness



## greene_dawg (Aug 29, 2007)

Not exactly professional photography but a great trip regardless. Myself, my brother, and two good friends backpacked a section of Jacks River Trail in the Cohutta Wilderness this past weekend. I love to hunt but I also love to strap everything you need for a while on your back and head as far into the wilderness as my legs will take me for a few days. I was going to try playing with the exposure, etc on the river but never had the time to practice before hand. Maybe next time...


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 29, 2007)

sounds like a great adventure!!! thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 29, 2007)

Man! That looks like a blast. All but the walking part.
Great photos of the river.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 29, 2007)

that looks like a good time     thanks


----------



## rip18 (Aug 29, 2007)

A great time of year to head that way!!!  I can almost smell it!  Thanks for sharing your trip!


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 29, 2007)

That looked like a great time!  Thanks for the pics


----------



## Hoss (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the memories.  I remember doing that a lot of years ago.  Great fun with friends.  Nothing like getting out there where no one else is.  Thanks for sharing your trip.

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 30, 2007)

Great shots!  Looks like a blast.  I've been up that trail once myself.  The spot you camped looks like the area where the trail crosses the river upstream from the falls.  Did you get down to Jacks River Falls?


----------



## leo (Aug 30, 2007)

*Awesome wilderness pics*

thanks for sharing your adventure with us


----------



## Smokey (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, those are some awesome pictures.  If I remember correctly the Jacks River Trail crosses the river about 24 times???  Panther Creek Falls is another nice area to hike.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 30, 2007)

It crosses about 40 times if you do the whole trail.  There is one section that it crosses 20+ times within two miles. We didn't make it to the falls. We were out to avoid the crowds.


----------

